# Winter Park



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Stay in the woods at winter park and u will b fine


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Thinker said:


> Hello! I'm starting to plan my snowboarding trip over the Christmas holidays and wanted to get your thoughts on Winter Park. I've heard great things about it, but also heard it sucks because of all the moguls. I'm in my 40s and enjoy cruising, no park, probably considered intermediate. For reference, my favorite resorts are 1) Park City/Canyons, 2) Snowmass/Buttermilk, 3) Steamboat, 4) Copper, and 5) Mammoth. Any suggestions and tips are appreciated.


Personally I love winter park. I consider it my "home mountain." But there are flats that can get you stuck if you don't know the mountain. And every single black has moguls. But it's the best tree riding you will find. And the groomers are fun too.


----------



## AVL_Boarder (Mar 15, 2019)

At that time of year, avoiding the crowds may be as much as consideration. I'm a similar boarder (40s, prefer intermediate cruising and hate the bumps). I did Copper a couple years ago and really enjoyed it for a few days (not sure how long you are planning). Copper wasn't on my radar when I lived in Colorado but I really enjoyed it now. Park City is awesome because of the varied terrain - I think it is really fun cruising through former Canyons terrain with all the houses, tunnels and such. You can USUALLY escape the crowds there but Xmas holidays is still early season for them and Park City is lower elevation, might be risky. And this year, with Epic reducing their price of passes, you might consider trying to avoid any of resorts on Epic pass - just a thought (unless you have one of course). For that reason, perhaps Winter Park is a good choice. I used to love Winter Park when I skied but haven't returned in 20 years. Steamboat is a great destination but I'd only list it as okay for boarding - I found too many flats - I definitely prefer Park City to Steamboat resort. (I prefer town of Steamboat to Park City). And Steamboat clogs at the base during busy times / weekends so you have to start early. Haven't been to others on your list.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Thinker said:


> Hello! I'm starting to plan my snowboarding trip over the Christmas holidays and wanted to get your thoughts on Winter Park. I've heard great things about it, but also heard it sucks because of all the moguls. I'm in my 40s and enjoy cruising, no park, probably considered intermediate. For reference, my favorite resorts are 1) Park City/Canyons, 2) Snowmass/Buttermilk, 3) Steamboat, 4) Copper, and 5) Mammoth. Any suggestions and tips are appreciated.


I should also add Xmas holidays are going to be crowded (but any weekend is going to be). And it is early season, so much of the resort will most likely not have opened yet. It could all be open or it could not be. It is highly variable as far as the snowfall at that time of year. I've been weekend before Xmas a few times. One year they had 10 runs open. Another the whole resort. And another year about half. So be aware of the snowfall.


----------



## Thinker (May 6, 2018)

Thanks for the responses. I've had luck on Christmas time. Once I get out of the base area usually I'm fine. Plus, I'm coming from Southern California where every weekend is packed and the mountains are small. I have the Ikon Pass so I stay with those resorts. Otherwise I would always go to Park City. Hopefully if I do make it to Winter Park a good amount of the resort will be open by Christmas.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

The moguls aren't what make Winter Park more for skiing, it's the large flat areas you end up having to skate over. Yes, there are moguls, but you pretty much always have a way past them. And a lot of the really awesome runs don't have a hint of mogul to them. 

The trees are the best part of Winter Park, by far. Go with someone who knows what they are doing and you will have a ton of fun. I spent almost all my time there at Mary Jane, it's great. You just better be sure you have a good board for trees. I brought my 159w Hot Knife I use for blasting "hard pack" midwestern resorts and I paid for it. 

It's my little bro's home hill. It was crazy busy last year, not sure what this year is going to be like. But Winter Park gets a ton of people from Denver making a day trip.


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

Winter park is stupid busy during Christmas. Consider spending less busy days there and if u have ikon you should also have 5 days at abasin.....could hit that at least one day and it's worth it. You may even decide it's worth more than 1 day. What does your lodging look like? Trying to stay as close to resort as possible? Have a rental? All things to consider I suppose.


----------



## Thinker (May 6, 2018)

I'll try to get lodging at the base area so I wouldn't have a car there.


----------



## Thinker (May 6, 2018)

Is better to stay on the base area or is it worth it to stay in downtown Winter Park?


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I would stay in the base area just because you are making the choice of going of Christmas and the line up the mountain is going to be absolute hell with people coming from Denver.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Thinker said:


> Is better to stay on the base area or is it worth it to stay in downtown Winter Park?


Try and stay at the base. Iron Horse is good too if you want ski in ski out. And it's older so it is usually less costly. However, there isn't much going on in the village at the base. Everything shuts down early. So if you are looking for night life, staying in town would be better. And there are free buses that will take you into town and back up to the mountain if you stay in town.


----------

